# trans leak



## my06gto (Dec 3, 2013)

So I have an 06 a4 GTO that I just bought recently and the driveline carrier bearing was bad so I put a one piece from BMR in and 2 days later I got a output shaft seal leak and there seems to be too much play where the slip yoke goes in the trans and I have a thump noise at a slower acceleration. I am thinking that maybe the bushing in the trans extension is whats causing it but I was wondering if anyone else has had any similar issues after going to a one piece?


----------

